# Possible for advice on SiteOne soil test results? southern Massachusetts



## ticklemejoviemo (Sep 25, 2021)

Please pardon if not allowed, and if so recommendation on how/where to post.

New member here and very new to lawn care. I purchased my house in south eastern Massachusetts fall 2016. Lawn has been pretty neglected so trying to get it back on track. I have aprx. 20,000sq. Ft. of lawn and just had an entire 10 zone, 48 head irrigation system installed 2 weeks ago (Hunter Pro-HC controller w/ I20 heads).

Intended on doing work myself this fall, but a very reputable local landscaper was recommended to me. He came by and quoted very reasonable price for lawn renovation. His plan for the fall is as follows: weed & crabgrass control, 2 weeks later aerate, overseed w/ turf type tall fescue, apply gypsum, calcitic limestone & starter fert.

Just received soil test results from SiteOne on Tuesday. The following is from their e-mail:

"You will need the following products:

0-0-50 to boost your potassium levels which is crucial for root development

Dolominic Lime at 40lbs per thousand sq. ft. to raise your soil pH level

Finally Lesco Carbon Pro-G will need to be applied 2x a year at 10lbs per thousand sq. ft. for at least the next 2 seasons. This will add beneficial biology to your soil and help raise CEC which is the communication between your soil and the plant. It is one of the most crucial numbers when trying to grow and maintain a healthy turf."

No known diseases but quite a bit of crab grass, and was noted to have creeping bent grass and more weeds I'm unsure of.

I called landscaper yesterday and he suggests sticking with original plan, as the calcitic limestone should bring the pH up and doing another soil test in the spring. However, he did state that if willing to spend it the suggestions from SiteOne won't hurt.

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask me. Thanks for any suggestions or advice, much appreciated!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd bypass the ProG and go with your lawn care guys advice. I'd only recommend he use a fertilizer that doesn't have P. You don't need P, and that's often what makes people consider a fertilizer to be a "starter". I'd argue you're getting started awfully late on the overseed.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

It's getting a little late to put down seed in our neck of the woods, but you might be OK with turf type tall fescue if the weather cooperates. And although your potassium levels are low, I'd be leery about using 0-0-50 so late in the season since it may promote snow mold on your new turf over the winter.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I agree that it's a little late to put seed down. Does your landscaper include a complementary over-seeding, in case it all dies off in the winter? 

I would start with the SOP recommendation next season.

Difference in lime, the dolominic would help some with your magnesium levels, but the effect on your ph is about the same. So either would be fine for now.

With regards to Carbon Pro-G, I only ever see this being pushed by SiteOne's so I'm not sure how much it really helps.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

ProG is half compost so it is pointless to apply now at lower temps. The other half is biochar and the ROI on that is TBD. And the price of product has increased significantly. Pass.


----------

